# Why Banshee need Mono to be installed ?



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

I was thinking of installing it but then scraped the idea when I saw Mono in the list.

Is this thing survive over Mono only ?

Even Beagle uses Mono, any alternative to that too


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ both beagle and banshee are built on mono framework.. thats the reason it requires mono to run... 

can any one run java apps without JVM? .. nope..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah .it is frustrating to see this mono crap is forced to the neck on GNU/Linux users. 
@T :you should consider Listen! it is a good player.

better .net off from Open Source. it is a sick thing that miguel biatch forced this on us


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ both beagle and banshee are built on mono framework.. thats the reason it requires mono to run...
> 
> can any one run java apps without JVM? .. nope..


Yeah saw the application list on mono webpage. Its after Monkey 

k Installed Banshee but the new version has lost the last fm recommendation plugin  uninstalled it now and tried an in development rhythmbox last fm recommendation plugin, though it lacks threading 
It isn't much different from exaile and rhythmbox !



praka123 said:


> yeah .it is frustrating to see this mono crap is forced to the neck on GNU/Linux users.
> @T :you should consider Listen! it is a good player.
> 
> better .net off from Open Source. it is a sick thing that miguel biatch forced this on us


installing listen now, but till now rhythmbox is rocking 

Novell had some contract !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess its the ease of programming with mono that attracts programmers.
But Prakash, isn't mono *opensource* ? Why are you against it ?


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ Maybe because it is sponsored by Novell that is (in)famous for getting in bed with Microsoft


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I guess its the ease of programming with mono that attracts programmers.


Its cross platform capability which attracts programmers atlest for me .. ease of programming is just another criteria.


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

Listen is not compatible with gnome 2.22.3 

falling back to rhythmbox


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> Its cross platform capability which attracts programmers atlest for me .. ease of programming is just another criteria.


And aren't QT and GTK+ both cross platform too ? Infact, GTK is the most cross platform thing ever. It runs on most all current platforms. Solaris, BSD, Linux, Apple, Microsoft, all can run GTK.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And aren't QT and GTK+ both cross platform too ? Infact, GTK is the most cross platform thing ever. It runs on most all current platforms. Solaris, BSD, Linux, Apple, Microsoft, all can run GTK.


Yea they are cross platform.. but why did you ask this question?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> Yea they are cross platform.. but why did you ask this question?


thought there was some other reason too. 
I stated ease of use because its the only possible reason compared to native QT and GTK+.
But you said cross platform compatibility.
So I wondered if something else was in your mind.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

mono rightly deserves the term "Democlise's Sword"  -for GNU/Linux. It pollutes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> mono rightly deserves the term "Democlise's Sword"  -for GNU/Linux. It pollutes


Please give more explanation.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> thought there was some other reason too.
> I stated ease of use because its the only possible reason compared to native QT and GTK+.
> But you said cross platform compatibility.
> So I wondered if something else was in your mind.


One should not be restricted to one platform/programming language.. else there will be no zing in life.. different languages have different features  and it should be explored. Once should give chance to all platforms to prove what it claims to do..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> One should not be restricted to one platform/programming language.. else there will be no zing in life.. different languages have different features  and it should be explored. Once should give chance to all platforms to prove what it claims to do..


er... so that your reason ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> er... so that your reason ?


Atleast for me..  , if it wasnt for the demand of gigasmilies for linux .. I would not have looked into QT or GTK+ both are excellent  

well we are getting offtopic .. lets get back to alternates for Banshee.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> Atleast for me..  , if it wasnt for the demand of gigasmilies for linux .. I would not have looked into QT or GTK+ both are excellent
> 
> well we are getting offtopic .. lets get back to alternates for Banshee.


[offtopic]
rofl 
I thought you had deeper answers. Like the ones I see on oss vs propiatary threads where you act as moderator. I guess I am speaking to the plain old charan now. 
[/offtopic]

Alternates for banshee ? Yes, Rhythembox. *NEXT QUESTION ?*


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

K guys this isn't battlefield, Metalhead get back to URT

I tried Banshee and Listen(heck is too old to start without errors), there was nothing new. So came back to the roots


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> [offtopic]
> rofl
> I thought you had deeper answers. Like the ones I see on oss vs propiatary threads where you act as moderator. I guess I am speaking to the plain old charan now.
> [/offtopic]


[offtopic]
Me acting as mods?  pls PM me the links where you found that. 
Were you expecting me to turn this into a War thread?  no im not _Khaithan Boy_
[/offtopic]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> [offtopic]
> Me acting as mods?  pls PM me the links where you found that.
> Were you expecting me to turn this into a War thread?  no im not _Khaithan Boy_
> [/offtopic]


[offtopic]
moderator in the sense debate moderator. You know... the type in REAL LIFE.
I guess you are too addicted to the forum to think moderator can mean something other than green name. 
[/offtopic]


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 9, 2008)

What have you got against languages? .Net has some great concepts in it and lots of classes, I don't see any reason why its to be hated either in its native or in mono form. Sure its a bit slow being based on something interpretive/virtual like Java but thats no reason you'd deny the good apps built on it.

But anyways, thread's filled with one vehemently and blindly opposed to anything that has something or the other to do with the MSFT even remotely, and one who's a bunny, supporting him 

I guess I'd like to be the Alpaca for some more time


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if it weren't for bunch of applications (just 2 in case).

Basically my main look out was for last fm recommendation plugin, which is not available for the latest build of Banshee.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 9, 2008)

So you mean you'd mind if it was used in a lot of applications? 

Gnome-Do runs on Mono too btw (and a small mix of other languages). There's even F-Spot and Tomboy notes iirc. Gnome-Do is one revolutionary application and its all thanks to Mono's easiness.

(Though I'd prefer using Python with Qt any day for my applications, he found his proficiency with Mono and he used it well!)


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

the reason being M$ to attack Linux for "this" reason also. that is .net as mono. you cannot believe m$ . mind it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 9, 2008)

Fine, think as you like. I'd think an open source supporter's mind would be open to innovation in other forms too, but its clearly not so.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> the reason being M$ to attack Linux for "this" reason also. that is .net as mono. you cannot believe m$ . mind it



Just because someone MIGHT sue your family-member, you don't disown him/her, do you ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> So you mean you'd mind if it was used in a lot of applications?
> 
> Gnome-Do runs on Mono too btw (and a small mix of other languages). There's even F-Spot and Tomboy notes iirc. Gnome-Do is one revolutionary application and its all thanks to Mono's easiness.


Nope, id there are more apps dependent on it and interest me then it not a problem. I even haven't installed Wine (just cuz i don't want to screw things for few games, its better to use XP for that)

 I don't have F-Spot and Tomboy installed. gThumb serves me well and then comes GIMP for heavy editing. 

The first time I came to know abt mono was while installing Beagle in Arch. Previously it was by Default in Ubuntu, which now I have lost touch for an eon.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 9, 2008)

> The first time I came to know abt mono was while installing Beagle in Arch. Previously it was by Default in Ubuntu, which now I have lost touch for an eon.


Mono comes by default on Ubuntu? Hmmm I thought I had to install Mono on my system to get something to work .


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> I wouldn't mind if it weren't for bunch of applications (just 2 in case).
> 
> Basically my main look out was for last fm recommendation plugin, which is not available for the latest build of Banshee.


I would personally recommend you to try out quodlibet, my current favourite, with many plugins including audioscrobber ie., last.fm


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

no mono at all in my debian and ubuntu  .though I liked many mono apps 

rather use QT than mono


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 10, 2008)

Banshee was the closest program to Foobar I could find for Gnome .. Now using Rhythmbox for the time being .. 

Now what do we have against Mono ? Does it hurt some Anti Microsoft ego ..?? It came installed by default on my Ubuntu installation also ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ +1. I don't care about the platform as long as the application serves my purpose. I find Banshee-1 quite good in comparison to Rhythmbox. Just waiting for more customizations.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 10, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Banshee was the closest program to Foobar I could find for Gnome .. Now using Rhythmbox for the time being ..


wtf ? foobar is so simplistic and light. banshee and rhythembox and amarok are exact opposite.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

Foobar is awesome ! Only if they can make a linux version too...it will beat the crap out of others.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> Foobar is awesome ! Only if they can make a linux version too...it will beat the crap out of others.


Hell ya it is.
They are planning for a Mac version but still no linux version 
It runs on wine, but that beats the point of it being light and stable.


----------

